# Sending my search overseas now Paph mohrianum



## Billie (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello All - 
I'm in search of some pollen from paph mohrianum--can not find any here in Australia -does anyone have this plant coming into flower anywhere please ? this plant is almost impossile to self and get vairible seed i've been told . Hope someone can help Thanks 
Billie


----------



## Mahon (Sep 20, 2006)

Billie,

Sorry, none of that pollen here... the closest I can get you is _Paph. mastersianum_ pollen, maybe in January though... =(

I believe that it is more correctly known as _Paph. mastersianum var. mohrianum_... out of curiosity, can you post a picture of the leaves and flower? 

-P.A. Mahon


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2006)

*The bud is not open yet -but*

I sent Stephan a picture of flower its on his info slippers website . 
today I'll take a pic and send Heather -also when it opens -- thanks anyhow for your answer . 
 Billie


----------



## silence882 (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck with the search, Billie!

I think P. mohrianum is still extremely rare in cultivation. I've never even heard of anyone having it here in the US.

As for its current status, Braem (2003) calls it Paph. mohrianum and Cribb (1998) calls in Paph. x mohrianum with a proposed parentage of P. bullenianum var. celebesense x P. javanicum. He provides no evidence though and P. bullenianum var. celebesense isn't even found on Flores, where Paph. mohrianum is found.

I have never heard it referred to as a variety of P. mastersianum. It looks like it's most closely related to P. bullenianum to me, although maybe it's a hybrid between bullenianum and mastersianum.

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

Photos from Billie:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2006)

silence882 said:


> ... I've never even heard of anyone having it here in the US.
> 
> As for its current status, Braem (2003) calls it Paph. mohrianum and Cribb (1998) calls in Paph. x mohrianum with a proposed parentage of P. bullenianum var. celebesense x P. javanicum. He provides no evidence though and P. bullenianum var. celebesense isn't even found on Flores, where Paph. mohrianum is found.
> 
> ...



i hadn't seen it other than a while ago somewhere, but Piping Rock's got 'em.
i've only seen it allied to mastersianum, but never entirely understood why. can't quite see the connection between the one i saw in, i think, cribb's book and bullenianum either....


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 21, 2006)

We have 2 plants that are labeled as Paph. mohrianum. I have sibbed them, but have not got them to germinate yet.

Here are pics:











and the foliage:






Robert


----------



## silence882 (Sep 21, 2006)

well i am back in a state of confusion.

Billie's flower looks like the photo in Braem & Chiron (2003, p.228) and Cribb (1998, p. 291).

Robert, your flowers looks more like Paph. Xanthophyllum (hookerae x mastersianum) to me.

I don't have the original description though, so my brain will have to stay in limbo until I get it...

--Stephen


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree, our plants look different....I am not sure what the origin of our plants are either....It could be that they are mislabeled too.....


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thanks people*

Well this is going to be hard -either way -i known mine came from a flaskfrom a plant brought into Austral ia before cities late 80's early 90's Wayne Turville had them for sale in 91. I traced it back that far -- but I was told that they were hard to get seed from a selfing -- this seems to be borne out by what Robert says - Ihave one other little plant it is the new growth of the one that flowered in pic that was 2 years ago . Do I chance selfing this new bud -or wait ? the leaves on this plant are really pretty -i notice the other plant is the same leaves - when new bud opens I'llpost a fresh pic . 
again thanks for all info Billie


----------



## silence882 (Sep 21, 2006)

I would vote for trying the selfing if pollen from another plant can't be found.

If the species as a whole shows poor germination when crossed or selfed, it could be evidence for Paph. mohrianum being a natural hybrid. The species in its section (Section Barbata / Subgenus Sigmatopetalum) have chromosome numbers that vary from 2n = 28 to 2n = 44. An intrasectional primary hybrid in this group has a much better chance of showing very low fertility than intrasectional primary hybrids in groups where all or nearly all the species have the same chromosome number (2n = 26).

--Stephen


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2006)

Tom Kalina had a few a ways back too.


----------

